# Corolla



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

Heading to Corolla on saturday morning for a week of surf fishing. Anyone have any reports? Are the drum there?

Thanks
Gottafly


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

I haven't heard anything up that way, but I'm heading down to KDH tomorrow after work for 4 days. I'll post if anything is going on there.


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks SurFeesher


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm a little north of you up in the 4wd. The bait situation is bad up here--no mullet or spot. And there are lots of sharks at night. I keep getting these weird break-off where everything from my running line to my shocker is frayed to hell and it all happens in a matter of seconds. Starting to think we have spinners in the neighborhood.

On the upside there's lots of bird activity today and there are clearly schools of something about a quarter-mile off the beach and small pods of bunker moving through. Odds are there are drum under those birds.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I keep getting these weird break-off where everything from my running line to my shocker is frayed to hell and it all happens in a matter of seconds"

That would likely be a *very large* Shark and his tail is fraying your running line as his mouth is chomping on your bait..

Might not be a good idea to wade out too far late at night...If it were me I would at least send one of my fishing buddies out on a recon first before I would cross a slough to get to the outer bar on low tide...


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys I will be arriving Saturday morning for the week in the 4wd area. Hope the drum come in.. Driving black Tacoma stop by for a beverage if you see me..

Gottafly


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

Definitely will send the one of the fishing buddies in first...

Gottafly


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Garboman said:


> "I keep getting these weird break-off where everything from my running line to my shocker is frayed to hell and it all happens in a matter of seconds"
> 
> That would likely be a *very large* Shark and his tail is fraying your running line as his mouth is chomping on your bait..
> 
> Might not be a good idea to wade out too far late at night...If it were me I would at least send one of my fishing buddies out on a recon first before I would cross a slough to get to the outer bar on low tide...


 Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. After I got bumped at night about four years ago I don't wade out very deep anymore. Whatever shark was wrecking my line in seconds it wasn't a sand tiger--I know how they hit and behave. This was something very different.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Must be Mary lee. Or maybe the salvo hole monster is cruising up north.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Couple years ago up on Carova I got brushed by a big shark while trying to cast net finger mullet as far out as I could walk. I was probably chest deep in water at the far side of the last bar with a huge school of fingers about 10 yards in front of me. My brother was behind me with a bucket. 
I must have ripped a hole in the fabric of the space time continuum because the next thing I remember is being on the beach looking out at my brother who was still holding the bucket.
I havent gone in the water since then.... except to pee....and even then its ankle deep.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

1BadF350 said:


> Couple years ago up on Carova I got brushed by a big shark while trying to cast net finger mullet as far out as I could walk. I was probably chest deep in water at the far side of the last bar with a huge school of fingers about 10 yards in front of me. My brother was behind me with a bucket.
> I must have ripped a hole in the fabric of the space time continuum because the next thing I remember is being on the beach looking out at my brother who was still holding the bucket.
> I havent gone in the water since then.... except to pee....and even then its ankle deep.


I never go out much past my knees. Last April out at the point reminded me why. Scared the ch*# outta me. Takes a much braver soul than I to go out anymore.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> I never go out much past my knees. Last April out at the point reminded me why. Scared the ch*# outta me. Takes a much braver soul than I to go out anymore.


I have spent more than a few nights at False Point being the only one standing on the outer bar just North of Hatteras Inlet in late May.

When the tide changes, I always seemed to wait just a little too long and get in deep water coming back, the Big Boys are all ways on my mind..

If it Night I am out standing on a bar at low tide, and I get into Sharks, I usually decide it is better to head in and wait on the incoming

Some things are better dealt with on piers...........as Joe Mullet said...........Plankers do not back up when we see Sharks.........but in the Springtime a planker has no other choice but to wade in amongst them.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The time I got bumped was also up on Carova. Late at night, up near the really flat beach around the fire station. It was low tide around midnight. There was no real bar to speak of so I walked probably a good 100' out to try and reach deeper water. Just after I cast something nailed me hard mid-thigh, then I felt a long body brush against the front of my left leg. All I remember is that instant, cold panic where your extremities tingle and time seems to slow down. I took the butt of my rod and started jamming it into the black water in front of me trying to hit whatever it was on the head to scare it off. I kept saying "_oh no no no no no"_ over and over. Just sheer unadulterated terror. When I got my wits back a few seconds later I started quickly trying to move in without splashing around. It was so weird turning back to look at land, seeing how far away the houses were, nothing but darkness and curling waves around me and the far-off sound of the shorebreak on a really calm night. When I got into shallower water I was full-on running. These days I'll still wade the bar at low tide if there's some daylight and the water is clear, but not after that sun goes down. It's just not worth it.

Anyway, TONS of false albacore out this morning but just out of casting distance. If you had a spanish buster setup you might've been able to reach them. Very little bait in the surf, with nothing but houndfish, sand perch, and baby roundhead coming up in the castnet. Haven't heard of any drum the last few days; with the mullet and spot gone, they're probably further south. There are lots of menhaden pods in the last few days so there probably a few stragglers out there.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Matt, great story and I could feel the fear as you described your incident. The shore feels like a lifetime away when you're trying to get there in the dark and not knowing what's in front or behind you.

The time I was "confronted" by a toothy critter was not a bump but just as scary. A buddy and I were at the Point, fishing the hook about 100 feet out standing in waist deep water almost up to the chest. It was a clear day, mid afternoon, water conditions were slightly murky as they can be in the hook. All of a sudden, my buddy, who was about 5 feet in front of me and to the right a bit turned around, his face pale white and a frightened grimace on it, headed full steam back to shore cussing and screaming the whole way. I looked at him, laughing and yelled back at him why the heck he took off and his very words were and I quote..."I don't know what it was but it was big and black, about 7 feet long and it swam right in front of me." I called him a soft and furry kitty and kept fishing. Well, not 30 seconds later, something long and black, about the same length came swimming up to me and veered off at the last second, passing right in front of me. I turned and began to haul my butt as fast as I could back to dry ground and believe I ran on top of the water all the way to shore...I don't go out in the water like that anymore. No, no, uh uh.


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

sand flea said:


> The time I got bumped was also up on Carova. Late at night, up near the really flat beach around the fire station. It was low tide around midnight. There was no real bar to speak of so I walked probably a good 100' out to try and reach deeper water. Just after I cast something nailed me hard mid-thigh, then I felt a long body brush against the front of my left leg. All I remember is that instant, cold panic where your extremities tingle and time seems to slow down. I took the butt of my rod and started jamming it into the black water in front of me trying to hit whatever it was on the head to scare it off. I kept saying "_oh no no no no no"_ over and over. Just sheer unadulterated terror. When I got my wits back a few seconds later I started quickly trying to move in without splashing around. It was so weird turning back to look at land, seeing how far away the houses were, nothing but darkness and curling waves around me and the far-off sound of the shorebreak on a really calm night. When I got into shallower water I was full-on running. These days I'll still wade the bar at low tide if there's some daylight and the water is clear, but not after that sun goes down. It's just not worth it.
> 
> Anyway, TONS of false albacore out this morning but just out of casting distance. If you had a spanish buster setup you might've been able to reach them. Very little bait in the surf, with nothing but houndfish, sand perch, and baby roundhead coming up in the castnet. Haven't heard of any drum the last few days; with the mullet and spot gone, they're probably further south. There are lots of menhaden pods in the last few days so there probably a few stragglers out there.


Not the reports i was hoping for... hopfully it will change and the drum will show up


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

There are sharks in the water now all along Nags Head area! I caught one today about 11 am from obx pier on my heaver. It was 7-8 feet long. I use steel leaders so it didn't cut me off but it chaffed up my 100 pound shock pretty bad. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Just to update, caught too many blues to count Wed on cut mullet and green bluefish rig or finger mullet rig. One puffer and one mullet on shirt rod. Thurs was a little slower in the blues, about half as many. Today was very slow, 4 blues. SW wind up til 1:15 I believe was the culprit, pushing the fish further out off shore. As mentioned previously, lots of bait and diving birds 1/4 to 1/2 mile off shore today. Wind switched to N about 1:30, so we'll see what happens tomorrow. 

John


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

SurFeesher said:


> Just to update, caught too many blues to count Wed on cut mullet and green bluefish rig or finger mullet rig. One puffer and one mullet on shirt rod. Thurs was a little slower in the blues, about half as many. Today was very slow, 4 blues. SW wind up til 1:15 I believe was the culprit, pushing the fish further out off shore. As mentioned previously, lots of bait and diving birds 1/4 to 1/2 mile off shore today. Wind switched to N about 1:30, so we'll see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> John


Corolla bait and tackle reported citation drum being caught this morning in the 4x4 area. We will see what we can get into when I get down there tomorrow. 

Gottafly


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

fished corolla from noon til 3 .. blues and kingfish.. all on mullet.. where can i get old drum


----------



## n6dlh (Sep 9, 2015)

I will be out there tomorrow, I will be driving a Old Red Toyota 4Runner with the black soft top. Hopefully we will see some drum action. Dave


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Gotta say 4wd area is slow.. sharks all I'm hearing and catching. Bait is just outa reach. Lots of little fish. Lots of people fishing.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice to see you the other day before my departure, Glen!
Enjoy the rest of the vacation....paying your dues is gonna pay off!!


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

29" drum in the 4wd area this afternoon

Gottafly


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Nice! Glad you got one.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Flea, was that you the other day? I stopped and waved, and wasn't sure so kept on driving. Black silverado. you were just north of the ramp, fishing the bowl. Black xterra? I was in a black silverado


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

There were definitely some unstoppables for sure. Line dump in a matter of seconds, and lots and lots of garbos.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hah! Yeah, that was me. After we both gave the unsure wave I spent the rest of the evening going "Was that Neil?"


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Neil!!! Where ya been man!!??


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Milt, whats up buddy!

Been around, sorta! Hope all is well with you and the family.

But to add to the report, ended up with 3 and a buddy got 1. Tough fishing after that NER for sure this year.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fam damily is good, thanks for asking. Hope all is well with you. Sounds like you had better luck than most.


----------

